# Can I use architectural shingles for starter row ??



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

CAN you? Yes, but it's not correct. Should you? NO! That is why they have starter...or 3-tab


----------



## Roofing Project (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok.. I mean I'm not trying to half ass it but we are looking to cut costs wherever we can


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Buy 3-tabs and cut the tabs off so you have an 8" piece left. Nail it right side up, as low down as there is wood to nail so the sealer strip locks your shingles down.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Starter strips are inexpensive. Usually 33 ft for about $12. Sure makes it a lot easier IMO.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Not worth cheaping out on that.

Starters are just as cheap as 3-Tabs around here now.


----------



## Roofing Project (Mar 11, 2012)

Gotcha...Thanks to everyone! This site has really helped out !!


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I've seen entire complexes (100's of squares) done without a single real starter. They cut the laminated part off the timberlines and used the top portion for starters. This is a very high dollar and highly promoted exterior company in our region also. They also use all sub-contractors that are not necessarily living in our region, if you know what I mean.

Is it right though? Absolutely not. Does anyone notice besides another person in the trades? I'll bet not.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

The time you save using premade starters more than pays for itself.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

ParagonEx said:


> The time you save using premade starters more than pays for itself.


 Did they ever change the size of those? I only bought them once, years ago, and they were 6" wide giving a 1" headlap. I took them back and bought 3-tabs. I have never checked them since, so I'm just curious. I want the 3" headlap of an 8" 3-tab on the eave to help with ice dam issues.


----------

